# Api's und entsprechendes Design



## misterx (4. Nov 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte mich in die Android Entwicklung einarbeiten. 
Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch?

Wie sieht es denn mit den ganzen Api-Level aus? Ich möchte zum Beispiel die Navigation aus Android 4.1 benutzen und auch die Tabs aus Material Design. Kann ich das problemlos mischen oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? 

Wie sieht es hier mit alten Geräten aus? Wo sehe ich was wieweit kompatibel ist?

Grüße
Mx


----------



## klauskarambulut (4. Nov 2015)

https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/manifest/uses-sdk-element.html

Nach Möglichkeit möglichst niedriges API-Level nutzen um möglichst viele Nutzer zu erreichen.
Notfalls eben Features streichen.


----------

